# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چطوری آزاد ثبت نام کنم..؟؟

## Mr...

سلام 
چطوری باید برای دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام کنم ؟ چطوری باید کارت اعتباری بخرم؟؟

----------


## امیر ارسلان

نه همون سراسری رو ثبت نام کن فقط
موقع انتخاب رشته آزادم باید بزنی

----------


## Mr...

ممنونم عزیز

----------


## zari7

ثبت نام ازاد و سراسري يكسانه

----------


## optician

> نه همون سراسری رو ثبت نام کن فقط
> موقع انتخاب رشته آزادم باید بزنی


یعنی لازم نیست موقع ثبت نام غیرانتفاعی رو علامت بزنیم؟!

----------


## امیر ارسلان

> یعنی لازم نیست موقع ثبت نام غیرانتفاعی رو علامت بزنیم؟!


غیر انتفاعی و آزاد فرق می کنه
اگه مخوای غیر انتفاعی بری بزن

----------


## optician

> غیر انتفاعی و آزاد فرق می کنه
> اگه مخوای غیر انتفاعی بری بزن


 :Yahoo (4):  نه غیر انتفاعی نمیخوام...  دستت درد نکنه

----------


## hanjera

هرچند دوستان گفتن
یه بارم من میگم.. :Yahoo (4): 
کار از محکم کاری .... :Yahoo (4): 
همین سراسری رو ثبت نام میکنی...
بعد تابستون که رتبه ها رو میدن..
اگه بخوای ازاد ثبتنام کنی با آزمون...
میری کارت با ازمون رو ثبت نام میکنی فک کنم 27 تومن باشه..(فک کنم ها...)
بعدش انتخاب رشته میکنی...
بعد وقتی که نتایج ا*نتخاب رشته ی* سراسری اومد..پشتش ازاد میاد...
بدون ازمون هم یک کارت دیگر باید ثبت نام کنی...اونم در همون حدود 27 تا 30 هست فک کنم
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Eng.M

برای پردیس خودگردان چه جوری باید ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟

----------


## prahmadzade

سراسری ثبت نام کنید کافیه دیگه

----------


## mary95

> برای پردیس خودگردان چه جوری باید ثبت نام کرد؟؟؟


شما فهمیدی واسه پردیس چی کارباید کرد؟

Sent from my G630-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## afshar

سلام 
 همین کنکور به منزله انتخاب رشته پردیس و ازاد هم هست و جای نگرانی وجود نداره
آزاد فقط ناقابل چند ده هزار تومان برای انتخاب رشته خودش پول می گیره

----------

